# Hit a few creeks on Friday



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

A couple of buddies from work and I decided to do a little scouting to see if we could find some whites in the creeks on Friday. We started out at Nelson and spent a couple hours there with no luck. I liked the water level and color but no fish were caught. Well, I did manage to catch 1 black bass. Then we ran down to the river and found the water was moving and was chocolate. So after about an hour with no catches, we packed up and checked out Bethy Creek. Didn't catch anything there either. 3 places, no whites. 

We decided to go check out Rocky Creek and fished it from the bank for about 30 minutes with no luck. A boat pulled up and tied off under the bridge as we were leaving. Despite the water looking good, 4 places, no whites. LOL

Then we headed towards the gates (pulling in, a sign said a permit was needed.. anyone know if that's true and if so, where can one be gotten?) where we found all 12 were open and the water was rip roaring! Since we were there, we went ahead and gave it a shot but just couldn't manage the high water and current so we packed up and headed to 59 and made 1 more stop at Long King Creek on our way home. It was a fun day despite not finding any whites any where.


----------



## Rivercat (Feb 1, 2006)

*Real fisherman*

****, that's what I call one hell of an effort...


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Go and pay at Browders store. Should have stopped at Harmon Creek. Lots of small males but you can cull a limit of legal keepers.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hit Nelsons sat and sun morning and caught a few!


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info! We slowed down and looked at Harmon when we crossed it but it looked pretty muddy and kept going. Wishing we'd have stopped now. 

Did you catch them in Nelson up or down stream? We walked the creek and went 4 or 5 bends down stream.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You certainly get an A+ for effort. That chocolate water is going to mess up the spawning run fishing.
Some thing in my old bones tells me this could be a wet year on the upper Trinity.


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the A+! haha

It's quite a drive for us because we're all between Houston and Galveston (League City), so since we all had the day off, we made a day of it. We knew it's a little early yet for the whites but wanted to do a scouting trip to see if we could find any fish. We'll try again next Friday.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Starting to catch em in Harmon this morning but had to get back to the grind, didnt find anything in Nelson! Good luck Friday, will try to get another report!


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the update! 

My next day off is next Friday, so we are planning another trip up to Nelson and the river down from Nelson... maybe the dam too if needed. Hopefully we'll find what we're looking for at the creek!!


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

tkcampb1 said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> My next day off is next Friday, so we are planning another trip up to Nelson and the river down from Nelson... maybe the dam too if needed. Hopefully we'll find what we're looking for at the creek!!


Well did yall do any good out there today


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

It's this coming Friday that we plan to go.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Went to the same spot we found them last weekend and not a fish in sight! couldnt get back on them, tryed everything and everyone i talked to had the same problem! IDK where they went but will try again this weekend. You saved yourself a sight seeing tour of the river


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Today was another skunked trip. Wanted to try something closer to home so we started out at the river under the 59 bridge while we waited for JJ Park to open at 8. Didn't get a bite. 

Moved to the park and saw a few catching some wb but all I managed was a small drum. Caught up with the guys who were catching in the parking lot and said they were using lil georges. 2 spots, no fish. 

Drove to Nelson and gave it a shot despite the water being pretty low. Walked up the creek past the rock shoal then went 3 sand bars down creek from the bridge. Water color looked normal but no bites. 

Went down the road to the river but nothing there either. Water looked a lot better than 2 weeks ago but still stained. 

Went to Harmon and fished under the bridge for about 30 minutes... Nothing
there either. OH! We saw 3 otters. Heard something running thru the woods towards us and they went in the water no more than 10 yards from us. One of'm popped up about 3 feet from me. This ended up being the highlight of our day, lol.


----------

